# Mitica :)



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

After a very long wait.... of four days, my shiny new Bezzera Mitica arrived from elektros. Gianni was very helpful and quick to respond to any concerns. I also save over £200 by ordering from abroad which was welcome.

As I say it was despatched on the Tuesday and arrived on the Friday. The packaging was excellent, the only downside being the water reservoir wasn't clicked into place at the factory and the metal lid has cracked the top corner. It still workable and Gianni is contacting the factory to see about shipping a replacement, which is appreciated.

I have pulled a few shots and I am pleased with the initial output, however I am still getting the hang of how flushes affect the temp between shots and after steaming. I am considering splashing out on an Eric's thermometer just so I can get a better understanding of what is going on.

Elektros also included a free starter kit that includes a nice 50cl Motta jug, flat tamper, 2 gaskets and machine cleaner.

If anyone else is thinking of ordering from elektros then I can highly recommend that you just do it, and save yourself some cash.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice little set up there,


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to the Mitica club looks like just me & you..


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

This might be a stupid question but does having the shot lever pulled out slightly, before it begins extracting, actually do anything??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Soon to be joined by another!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

bz99s said:


> This might be a stupid question but does having the shot lever pulled out slightly, before it begins extracting, actually do anything??


Do you mean the lever in the halfway position?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, it does a pre infusion before the pump kicks in. personally i cant see the point doing it with a E61 & vibratory pump as it gets quite a few seconds pre infusion before it ramps up to 9bar


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Soon to be joined by another!!


nooooo, 3 is a crowd!


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

OK thanks. So far I am loving it. The first night my shots were awful however they are consistently better and I am hearing the water cool nicely as I flush.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The lever halfway up allows 'line pressure' into the puck, on a mains fed machine this can be 1-2 bar, but on a tank fed its just the mild pressure of the water in the pipes and amounts to a 'puck wetting'. As glevum said however your vibe pump will provide a pressure ramp up when you hit the brew button.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Do either of you have a bottomless portafilter for it? I noticed that some sites list the Magica/ Mitica separately to the BZ ones. I presume its because some of them use bz group heads and not e61. I emailed Happy Donkey and they advised to buy a Wega one due to the seal size being 8.5mm instead of the standard 8 on an e61. Just looking for some further confirmation before ordering, if not I'll just get the second port a filter cut down by coffee hit's service.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Elektros do one for £21 exc. delivery. I use a my old rancilio silvia bottomless with a bezzera snake handle with cost a fiver off ebay

http://elektros.it/shop/en/coffee-machines-bezzera/523-naked-filter-holder-with-logo-unica-mitica.html


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Yeah think I will just give that one a punt, at the time it was out of stock and I thought I could get another more local. Cheers


----------

